# Komische Spam Mails



## grubsnek (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme seit einigen Tagen komische Spam Mails bei meinem Email-Konto von Arcor.de. Der Absender ist MAILER-DAEMON@arcor-online.net. Dies ist anscheinend ein Bot von Arcor der darüber informiert, dass versendete Emails nicht angekommen sind. Ich habe aber keine Emails verschickt.

Bedeutet dies, dass mein Konto gehackt wurde und nun damit Spam Mails verschickt werden und ich nur erfahren, wenn es z.B. Adressen nicht mehr gibt und deshalb der Spam nicht ankommt? 
Besteht Gefahr für meinen PC?

Ich habe das Passwort bei Arcor.de bereits geändert. Ein Virenscan blieb erfolglos (Norton).

Wörtlich heißt es in der Email:


> Dies ist eine automatisch generierte Nachricht des Maildienstes von Arcor.
> (Postfix auf mail-in-18.arcor-online.net.)
> Die von Ihnen versendete Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden.
> Die betroffene Mail finden Sie im Anhang dieser Fehlermeldung.
> ...



Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## joasas (27. Mai 2012)

Kopier bitte mal den Quelltext der E-Mail. Der ist wichtig, in diesem Auszug können nahezu alle Angaben gefälscht worden sein.

Sollte diese Mail von Arcor sein, dann wurde über dein Konto einiges an Spam versand und deine E-Mail Adresse ist auf einer "schwarzen Liste" gelandet.


----------



## rabe08 (27. Mai 2012)

Das ist doch nix neues. Massenspamversender setzen einfach irgendeine Email-Adresse als Absender. Es gibt immer noch mehr als genug Mailserver, die das nicht prüfen. z.B. falls Du den Server "spambotserver.ru" als Mailserver verwendest, trägst Du einfach grubsnek@arcor ein. Wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal das, intern bei Arcor wird Dein Username auf eine Nummer abgebildet, zb. 1234567901234@arcor, dass bist Du dann. Beim Mailabliefern wird diese Nummer einfach hochgezählt, so dass jede Spam-Mail einen "individuellen" Absender hat. Es würde vielen System auffallen, wenn sie auf einmal mit 1.000.000 Mails an diverse Empfänger geflutet werden, diese würden dann blocken. Da die 1.000.000 Mails jetzt aber von 1.000.000 Absendern kommen, ist die erste Hürde genommen. 

Kommen wir aber mal konkret auf Deinen Fall:

Was die Meldung ja direkt offensichtlich sagt ist, dass der Mailausgangsserver yahoo.ma Deine Mail beim absendne zurückgewiesen hat, da ihm der User-Name nicht bekannt ist. 

Also mal als Vermutung: Irgendein ein Spam-Master hat gedacht, yahoo.ma sei immer noch ein ungesicherter Mailserver. yahoo.ma, die Seite ist schon etwas suspekt und hat auf den ersten Blick etwas mit Akachar Karim zu tun, vielleicht gibt es diesen aber auch nicht oder er weiß nichts von seinem Glück. Dieser Spammaster hat also 10.000, 100.000 oder noch mehr Mails mit hochgezählten arcor-adressen bei diesem Server zum Versand einliefern wollen. Leider ist dieser Server inzwischen gesichert und es nicht geklappt. Der Server informiert nun alle Versender (!), dass er Ihre Mails leider nicht annehmen konnte. Ein SMTP-Fehler 550 kommt definitiv vor dem Versenden, mach Dir also keine Sorgen.

Auf irgendwelchen Black-lists ist Deine Adresse natürlich nicht gelandet, noch mehr Infos mußt Du auch nicht versenden, ich kenn doch meine smtps, pops, imaps, ftps etc.pp.


----------



## grubsnek (27. Mai 2012)

@joasas: wo bekomm ich den Quellcode her?

@rabe08: Ich habe noch andere Mails, in denen hauptsächlich hotmail-Adressen genannt sind. Wenn ich dich aber richtig verstanden habe, kann ich eigentlich gar nichts dafür und es kann grundsätzlich jeden treffen. Könnte Arcor etwas dagegen unternehmen?


----------



## joasas (27. Mai 2012)

Kommt auf den Mailclient an, Thunderbird hat unter Ansicht "Nachrichten-Quelltext" als Schaltfläche.


----------



## grubsnek (28. Mai 2012)

Ich benutze keinen Mail Client wie Outlook oder Thunderbird, sondern logge mich online auf der Website ein.

Heute habe ich wieder solche Emails bekommen. Anscheinend stellt Yahoo den Spam von meiner Adresse aber nicht mehr zu.



> Dies ist eine automatisch generierte Mail des Maildienstes von Arcor.
> (Postfix auf mail-in-18.arcor-online.net.)
> 
> ##############################################################################
> ...


----------



## Sonnendieb (28. Mai 2012)

das sieht eher aus als wenn es den Empfänger nicht gibt an den du emails verschickst


----------

